# Stone fly hatch



## torowy

When are the stone fly hatches happening around here?


----------



## scientificangler

yellow stones are emerging at several small streams and rivers around here...Diamond Fork was thick with them last week.


----------



## Nor-tah

Right now.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Depends on the water. Seems that the weather has caused lower water temps and slowed down hatches of stones that normally occur right now. Some waters will have late July yellow sally hatches, some will have early browns at the end of May. Salmon flies hatch from mid may to mid/late june, depending on the body of water, golden's will soon follow. My experience is that it just depends on where you are fishing.


----------



## AF CYN

The stone flies are still active on Diamond Fork this week. I saw several varieties, including salmon flies. That said, the fish were more interested in caddis and black ant patterns.


----------



## torowy

thanks for the input


----------



## paraAdams

> yellow stones are emerging at several small streams and rivers around here...Diamond Fork was thick with them last week.


I don't know where Diamond Fork is, but I've heard a lot of people talk about it. Where can I find this river?

Thanks!!


----------



## scientificangler

Head up Spanish Fork Canyon and watch for the signs. You turn left to head over to Diamond Fork.


----------



## Bambi

The Stoneflys are starting to get thick on the bottom of Black Smith Fork right now. I will be watching for when they start emerging.



















Every decent sized rock bottom Looks like that or has even more on it.


----------



## Dead Drifter

The Pteronarcy californica (salmonfly) hatch is over on the Blacksmith. You will find the immature nymphs in the river all year long. They are known to live in the river for up to 3 years before they mature to hatching stage. I'm pretty sure the nymph you show on the rocks are immature and will not be hatching this year. But go ahead and fish a nymph and you will have good success if your technique is good.


----------



## flyguy7

Dead drifter is right on. THose nymphs pictured are immature Pterynarcis nymphs. That hatch usually cooincides with memorial day weekend on our rivers around here. This time of year you are going to see two subspecies of golden stones (one is a size 8-10, and the other is a 12-14) and yellow sallies (14-18). As opposed to salmonfly nymphs, goldens and sallies have a very distinguishable two tone color pattern on their exoskeleton, primarily on the thorax. Skwala stoneflies are also very comon around here but usually hatch from late march through mid april.


----------

